# FREE Promotion!



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

Decades ago, the CIA developed the technology to enter our dreams and extract information. It was just a matter of time before they took things a little too far...



DREAM WAR
1980. Hector Lopez joins a CIA enterprise capable of entering dreams and extracting information. Lopez saves hundreds of hostages' lives by dream-linking to terrorists and foiling their plans. When the Red Brigades, an Italian terrorist group, kidnaps a US General, Lopez and his team execute every technique available for extracting information-including one that links our world to a dimension never meant to be discovered.

Present Day. The Sogno di Guerra-a Red Brigades sect-plans the slaughter of millions. And they've the help of Luzveyn Dred, the entity ruling the dimension the CIA inadvertently opened a portal to-the Spatium Quartus.

Aided by an aging expatriate, a recovering alcoholic, and a mysterious girl, Lopez must overcome memories of past failures and defeat evil-in this world as well as in a dimension of nightmares.

Read a sample of DREAM WAR!

About the Author:
Stephen Prosapio received his Bachelors of Arts degree in Political Science from DePaul University in Chicago. Dream War, was a top-five finalist of 2,676 entries in Gather.com's 2007 First Chapters contest. Stephen works as an executive recruiter and resides in Oceanside, California.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Steve, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Betsy and Ann!

I've had the good fortune to have received many very kind reviews of _Dream War _ since I published it last July. One of my favorite comments comes from fellow novelist Geoffrey Edwards who said that comparisons to Michael Crichton were "spot on". _Dream War _ is a science fiction novel, but it's not hardcore in the sense that the story is set in a vastly different world than our own. Instead, the characters deal with circumstances based off of fictional technologies.

Also, so that no one needs to leave Kindleboards to search for the price, it's just $2.99.

I really appreciate everyone's kindness and support!


----------



## lormarcol (Mar 7, 2011)

I've read this book, and it is very good!  

I'm anxiously awaiting the release of the author's new book, "Ghosts of Rosewood Asylum".


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks lormarcol!  Ghosts of Roswood Asylum is due out June 18th. I'm very excited.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like my kind of read.  

Are there similarities with the movie Inception?


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

Patrick,
Thanks for stopping by and saying so.

I wrote _Dream War _ back in 2006 and 2007 and freaked out when I heard the early plot descriptions for _Inception_. In the end, the plots are very different, but they're kind of like cousins; they both spring from the same source material (_Dreamscape_, _The Cell _ etc). My novel's technology has been favorably compared to _Inception's_. Don't take my word for it, here is a quote from Isabela Morales of The Scattering:

_"Prosapio's novel takes a different tack: Dream War is a spooky journey through the nightmare realm of the subconscious, an adventure on a much wider scale than the blockbuster generating so many bewildered Twitter updates about whether or not Leo's little metal top ever did stop spinning....Unlike Inception, Dream War gives readers a surprisingly believable technical explanation of how one "dream-links" to a given target."_

Review of _Dream War _ on The Scattering
http://thescattering.wordpress.com/2010/07/29/things-that-go-bump-in-the-night-review-dream-war/

Verdict on _Dream War _ by The Scattering
http://thescattering.wordpress.com/2010/07/29/verdict-dream-war-by-stephen-prosapio/

I hope you are able to check it out, and please let me know what YOU think!


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

A VERY QUICK THANK YOU to Kindleboard people who have, in the month I've been active on these threads, elevated my novel from averaging in the 12,000 rank range to being consistantly ranked in the 5,000s and 6,000s. If I can figure out how to do a screen shot or take a picture of my sales graph, it's very powerful to see how these boards make a difference.

Thanks again everyone...and please post reviews when you can!


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

I figured out how to display my sales chart here. The red circle is when I joined Kindleboards and the turquoise circle is when I posted my book page, profile, and really started becoming more active on the boards.


----------



## CBMoore1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey, this is Cassandra from Facebook! I'd love a free copy!


----------



## Denya (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd like a copy. It sounds very interesting.


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

Denya said:


> I'd like a copy. It sounds very interesting.


Cassandra - your copy has been sent. Enjoy!

Denya - I sent you a message on here. Reply back with your email or send me an email to my reg address or FB and I'll send you a copy right away.

Two down and still three free ones to give away. C'mon folks, don't be shy!!!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I just picked up a copy, Steve.  I need to see what a fellow Evil Editor minion came up with...


----------



## DAFAM (Jan 12, 2011)

Any copies left? Send one my way please! thank you


----------



## Contrary_N (May 1, 2009)

The premise of your book sounds very interesting.  I'd also like a free copy, if any are left.


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

daveconifer said:


> I just picked up a copy, Steve. I need to see what a fellow Evil Editor minion came up with...


HEY DAVE! Really appreciate it. Please let me know what you think!

DAFAM & Contrary -- Thanks for posting! Consider yourselves winners of free copies. I'm sending you a message to give me your emails so I can get them to you'z.


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

Contrary_N said:


> The premise of your book sounds very interesting. I'd also like a free copy, if any are left.


Your copy was sent! And I'm am BEYOND THRILLED that my 99 cent sale has helped move Dream War into the top 1,000 novels sold on Amazon!!!!!

It just clocked in at #992!


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, the 99 cent sale is over, but Dream War continues to sell at a very respectable rate. It's flirting with the top 100 in Sci Fi just about every day. It remains in the top 15 ranked novels in Sci Fi and people who don't normally read in that genre are finding it entertaining. I hope you'll give it a look!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Thats awesome Steve.  I picked up Dream War for 99cents and am looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

ReflexiveFire said:


> Thats awesome Steve. I picked up Dream War for 99cents and am looking forward to reading it.


Awesome! Thanks Reflexive. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

Anyone been to Italy? Would love to go but can't afford it right now?

The Oxification Book Review said of Dream War:

_"Prosapio's story is imaginative and intricate, with many levels of interest; the secret history of Spartacus, and how it factors into the current-day events, is fascinating; the CIA lingo feels authentic; and, from a purely descriptive point of view, the scenes set in Italy- and the shadowy developments therein- are often excellent. Here, Prosapio's language is at its most confident and precise."_

Check it out!


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

Can't help but "bump" today...Amazon came out with it's April report and Dream War had (by far!) its most successful month. Just wanted to thank you all and encourage the rest of you to get on the bandwagon!!!!


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

Just TWO sales away from a really really big milestone (for me at least). C'mon Kindleboards.....put me over the top!
:-D


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

Anyone doing any reading over the summer? Anyone at all?


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Your chart is very cool. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Tara!

Hey I know you. I've tried to email you but didn't hear back. Good luck with your books!!!


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

Been quite some time since I "bumped" my post for Dream War. It's maintaining a 4.6/5 star rating after 14 months and 40 reviews. We're into the thousands of sales and many happy customers. I hope you give it a try.


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

In honor of the folks of Occupy Wall Street who've inspired me today, I've dropped the price of Dream War to 99 cents. Viva la revolution!


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

One of the top Sci Fi novels on Amazon Kindle....for 99 cents, what do you have to lose


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

A perfect download for someone you're buying that Kindle for the holidays...don't gift an Kindle with no books on it...it's like giving an empty stocking!


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

Two more sales and I hit a really nice milestone with this novel. I'm not breaking any sales records, but 2,500 copies sold ain't nothin'. And almost everyone really enjoys the read. Hope you give it a shot.


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

Seems like I've been waiting forever, but my book is finally going to be Kindleboards Book of the day on the 27th!


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

I decided to make my other book the Kindle Book of the Day tomorrow. I'd still appreciate support with this one. It's getting great reviews and has resurged onto some of the best seller lists!


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

Today and tomorrow FREE on Amazon!


----------

